# Stock coil height from axle to fender



## Laamapalmu (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi

Is there somewhere information about the height of the chassis with stock springs. Measured from the axle to highest point of the tire fender. I have springs that measure 330mm front and back but I have no idea if they are -30/-40/-50mm.


----------

